# MONSTERS INC 2 ANNOUNCED.



## Koi (Apr 22, 2010)

> Right now over on the Disney lot in Los Angeles, newly installed bigwig Rich Ross (who replaced the well-respected Bob Iger last year) is doing a big song and dance about the studio's upcoming slate, including a tribute to Jerry Bruckheimer (the super-producer has two movies for the studio opening this summer: "Prince of Persia: Sands of Time" and "The Sorcerer's Apprentice"). Much of what's being reported out of the presentation is old news ("Pirates 4" casting information, etc.) but there are a couple of big announcements in regards to Pixar's upcoming slate.
> 
> *First off, we were right a few weeks ago when we speculated that Brenda Chapman's Viking fairy tale "The Bear and the Bow" would replace the recently shuttered "Newt," premiering in American theaters on June 15th, 2012.* (Although, it doesn't seem like Disney ever officially announced that "Newt" was dead. Clearly, it is.) The film's been retitled "Brave," but still features Reese Witherspoon as a Scottish princess who dreams of becoming an archer. One of of the few major criticisms of the studio in recent years has been a lack of strong female role models in their films; hopefully this'll redress the balance.
> 
> But the bigger news? *The announcement that "Monsters Inc. 2," which has been speculated about endlessly, but never confirmed as being in production, will hit a few months after "Brave," on November 16th, 2012. Disney/Pixar hasn't announced whether or not original director Pete Docter, fresh from having his latest film "Up" nominated for Best Picture and Best Animated Feature (it won the latter) at this year's Oscars, will be helming the sequel. *While we're a little wary of all the sequels coming out of a studio known for its unbridled creativity, if Docter is directing again, we'll be pretty jazzed.


----------



## Chee (Apr 22, 2010)

OH GOD. OH GOD. YESSSSSSS.


----------



## Mandy (Apr 22, 2010)

> *First off, we were right a few weeks ago when we speculated that Brenda Chapman's Viking fairy tale "The Bear and the Bow" would replace the recently shuttered "Newt," premiering in American theaters on June 15th, 2012.*



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. 

I've been looking forward to that movie for AGES. I'm so angry Pixar pushed the release date back. Now I have to wait even longer.  I'm even still disappointed that they also had to cancel Newt. From reading the summary, it sounded so interesting and I was also really looking forward to that too.  

And I'm also still kind of skeptical about a Monster's Inc 2. But then again, Pixar has proven with Toy Story that sequels can be just as good as the first, so I have faith.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 23, 2010)

I had actually forgotten about this movie. 

I should go watch MONSTERS INC to refresh my memory.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmm... a sequal huh? I'm having trouble thinking of what it'd even be about since the 1st one had a huge amount of closure. It'll be nice to see Mike and Sully again though.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2010)

So did Boo grow up at the end of the first one or what?  That's always bothered me.


----------



## Chee (Apr 23, 2010)

I wanna see Boo all grown up and sexy.


----------



## Brian (Apr 23, 2010)

oh shi- can't wait


----------



## Detective (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitty!?






.... About damn time.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2010)

Fucking excellent news.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh wow. This really caught me off-guard. I never expected a sequel of this movie.

Good to hear though. I really enjoyed the first one, and from the way they ended it, I can't imagine what angle they'll use for a sequel, so there is even some wondering and suspense about it.


----------



## Ziko (Apr 23, 2010)

Well..it's great and all, but I was hoping for The Incredibles 2..


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 23, 2010)

OMG


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2010)

I remember that movie. :33

I might actually watch this one. But only when I'm bored out of my mind, think about downloading it, have no games to play, already masturbated until my penis was sore, there's absolutely nothing on TV, nowhere to go, nobody to talk to, and nobody is looking.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2010)

:WOW :WOW :WOW


----------



## Dante (Apr 23, 2010)

> November 16th, 2012


Fuck yea, a month before the end of the world, gotta watch it in theatre this time


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 23, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Well..it's great and all, but I was hoping for The Incredibles 2..



Patience.

I'm sure that will come in time.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 23, 2010)

Probably won't be as funny as first but can't wait


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2010)

never liked the first one.

rather have a bug's life 2 or the incredibles 2


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 23, 2010)

Ugh, I hated Bug's Life. I think its probably the only Pixar movie I absolutely despise. Anyway, looking forward to Monsters Inc 2! :33 But yes, I would rather have an Incredibles sequel instead.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Ugh, I hated Bug's Life. I think its probably the only Pixar movie I absolutely despise. Anyway, looking forward to Monsters Inc 2! :33 But yes, I would rather have an Incredibles sequel instead.



i had the VHS of a bug's life, a childhood memory of mine is watching that movie everyday and laughing everytime. i can't say no to a bugs life


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 23, 2010)

Pixar running out of ideas it seems...

Hopefully its decent, I also agree about Incredibles 2, where the hell is that at?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2010)

My friends gonna be pretty damn happy, he cried at the end of the first one the pussy

We'll get to see Boo again


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 23, 2010)

Another Pixar sequel, and it's not Incredibles


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2010)

it could be worse...it could have been wall-e


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 24, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> it could be worse...it could have been wall-e



God no....


----------



## Gunners (Apr 24, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Well..it's great and all, but I was hoping for The Incredibles 2..



Co-sign. As soon as I clicked the topic I intended to reply with the above.


----------

